# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  1ο Twinlab Energy Club Challenge 26-09-2010

## NASSER

Δεν γνωρίζουμε πολλα ακομα για αυτον τον αγωνα αλλα ειναι μια οργανωμενη προσπαθεια της εταιρειας ΤWINLAB στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## Μαρία

Και για οσους παρευρεθουν να ενημερωσουμε οτι το ξενοδοχειο βρισκεται  αριστερα(ανατολικα)της παραλιακης της Καλαματας μετα τις καφετεριες!!!
Είναι γνωστο οτι το ξενοδοχειο φιλοξενει ανα καιρους αθλητες που παιρνουν μερος γενικα σε αθλητικα event της περιοχης(πχ μαραθωνιος Μεσσηνης κτλ).

----------


## Muscleboss

Νασσερ σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. Μακάρι να είναι πετυχημένο το Grand prix, το άθλημα χρειάζεται τέτοιες κινήσεις.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Νασσερ σε ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση!!Θα προσπαθησουμε να μαθουμε και αλλες πληροφορίες προσεχως :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Σε επικοινωνια με τον κ. Γιώργο Τριπηλα, ο αγώνας θα γινει στο πενταστερο ξενοδοχειο Classical Filoxenia.
Η ημερομηνια της διοργανωσης επιλεχτηκε με το σκεπτικο πως ειναι τελος του καλοκαιριου και η επισκεψη στη Καλαματα μπορει να ταίριαζε με εκρδομη.

Για την διοργανωση εχουν ηδη εκφρασει ενδιαφερον πολλες εταιρείες συμπληρωματων και ειδη γυμναστικης και θα ειναι παρον με περιπτερα τους. 

Τελος θα εχει αρκετες επιδειξεις πολεμικων τεχνων και επιδειξεις aerobic.

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλη επιτυχία σε διοργανωτές και αθλητές που θα πάρουν μέρος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν βγαινιε η εικονα της αφίσσας σε μενα,σε σας εμφανίζεται;

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Δεν βγαινιε η εικονα της αφίσσας σε μενα,σε σας εμφανίζεται;


ναι

----------


## NASSER

> Δεν βγαινιε η εικονα της αφίσσας σε μενα,σε σας εμφανίζεται;



Κωστα όντως με Internet Explorer δεν ανοιγει.

1st TWINLAB ENERGY CLUB CHALLENGE
ΠΑΝΠΕΛΟΠΟΝΝΗΣΙΑΚΟ GRAND PRIX BODYBUILDING & FITNESS

kΥΡΙΑΚΗ 26-09-2010, Ωρα 6.00 μ.μ.
ΣΤΟ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ CLASSICAL FILOXENIA, ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ

ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ENERGY CLUB
AΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΑΡΑ 24- ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ - ΤΗΛ. 27213 00264

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή ενημέρωση νασερ μακάρι να έχει επιτυχία ο αγώνας , γιατι κάθε καλή κίνηση είναι και προβολή του αθλήματός μας  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Οπως λες Ηλια, καθε οργανωμενη προσπαθεια και ειδικα απο ιδιώτες, ειναι προβολή του αθληματος.
Αν και η ημερομηνια ισως να μην βολευει τους αθλητες γιατι συνήθως ειναι προετοιμασμένοι για τον Νοεμβρη, ωστοσο ειναι μια καλοπροαίρετη κίνηση και οι διοργανωτές θέλουν να επαναλαμβάνουν κάθε χρόνο στη Πελοπόννησο.

----------


## crow

Θα ειναι πολυ καλος αγωνας απο οτι ξερω με πολυ καλη διοργανωση!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Μου κανανε προταση να ειμαι κριτης αλλα με πολυ λυπη αρνηθηκα μιας κ δεν θα μπορω να παρεβρεθω ....το Las vegas περιμενει.
  Απο ολα τα weekend αυτο βρήκανε να διαλέξουν κ αυτοι????? :01. Confused:

----------


## NASSER

Παιδιά ενδιαφέρεται κάνεις να παρευρεθεί στη διοργάνωση?
Μήπως γνωρίζουμε εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος από αθλητές?

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΚΑΛΗ Η ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΑΥΤΗ.
ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΡΕΘΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ,ΟΧΙ ΣΑΝ ΘΕΑΤΕΣ ,ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΟΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΣ..

----------


## NASSER

> ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΚΑΛΗ Η ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΑΥΤΗ.
> ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΡΕΘΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ,ΟΧΙ ΣΑΝ ΘΕΑΤΕΣ ,ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΟΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΣ..



Με το καλο!! Καλη προετοιμσία και καλή επιτυχία να εχετε. :03. Thumb up: 
Ελπιζω να καταφερουμε να παρευρεθουμε σαν θεατες και να σας απολαυσουμε!

----------


## ioannis1

ετοιμαζω 2 ατομα μια κοπελα και ενα παιδι να κατεβουν στον αγωνα.θα ειμαστε εκει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλη επιτυχια στους συμμετεχοντες !! :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Σημερα έμαθα οτι στον αγώνα θα συμμετάσχει και ένας φίλος κ συμπατριώτης μου που έχει πάνω από 10 χρόνια να παίξει σε αγώνες. Δε θα πώ περισσότερα, αλλά πιστεύω οτι θα κάνει αίσθηση και θα σχολιαστεί.  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Σημερα γινεται και αυτος ο αγωνας,εναρκτηριος για την φθινοπωρινη σεζον..Περιμενουμε νεα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Καλη επιτυχια στον αθλητη μου ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗ (2ος ΜR EUROPE 3ος MR KOSMOS NABBA 2003) στην ψηλη κατηγορια!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

καλη επιτυχια επισης στα παιδια που βοηθησα στη προετοιμασια τους κωστα μπικιροπουλο και χρισα παπαδημητριου.βαζω ενα βιντεο απο την προβα στο ποζαρισμα.

[YOUTUBE="iSz8lkBCAw8&feature=player_embedded"]iSz8lkBCAw8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## giannis64

καλή επιτυχία να έχετε Γιάννη, ελπίζω όλα να πάνε έτσι όπως τα υπολογίσατε! :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους και ειδικά στο φίλο μου Φώτη Πλευρίτη από το Αγρίνιο που αγωνίζεται στην κατηγορία ύψους -1.75.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

για να δουμε με τον τζιλοπουλο θα παιξει. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> για να δουμε με τον τζιλοπουλο θα παιξει.


Aπο οτι ακουω στο Γενικο θα τους περιμενει ο ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗΣ!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

οο Κωστας μπικιροπουλος και η χρυσα παδημητριου πρωτοι κατηγορια φιτνες. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

ο τζιλοπουλος δευτερος στη κατηγορια μαστερς ,πρωτος ενας καλαματιανος.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους και ειδικά στο φίλο μου Φώτη Πλευρίτη από το Αγρίνιο που αγωνίζεται στην κατηγορία ύψους -1.75. 
> 
> ΜΒ


Φωτης Πλευριτης Πανο;Ποσο καιρο εχουμε να τον δουμε σε  αγωνες;;

----------


## giannis64

> οο Κωστας μπικιροπουλος και η χρυσα παδημητριου πρωτοι κατηγορια φιτνες.



μπράβο Γιάννη.
η επιτυχίες συνεχίζονται για σένα και από άλλο πόστο τώρα!! :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

Μπραβο για τη συμμετοχη και τις διακρισεις των αθλητων  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Κανενα νεο για τον γενικο νικητη της διοργανωσης? Ποσες συμμετοχες ειχε ο αγωνας...

----------


## Muscleboss

> Φωτης Πλευριτης Πανο;Ποσο καιρο εχουμε να τον δουμε σε αγωνες;;


Ο Φώτης είχε αγωνιστεί το 1999 στην κατηγορία -80 της ΠΕΣΔ και είχε κερδίσει την 1η θέση. Περισσότερα για το Φώτη σύντομα με φώτος.




> Κανενα νεο για τον γενικο νικητη της διοργανωσης?


 
Νικητής της Χαμηλής Bodybuilding και Γενικός Νικητής *Φώτης Πλευρίτης* από Αγρίνιο.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

:03. Clapping:  Μπραβο σε ολους τους Αθλητες για την παρουσια τους σε αυτο το event!  :01. Smile: 

Αν και μακρια απο την "κανονικη" περιοδο των αγωνων εδειξαν σε τι δρομο βαδιζουν για εκει.  :01. Wink:

----------


## J.P.

Παρεβρέθηκα στον αγώνα και μπορώ να πω Πάνο ότι ο φίλος σου ήταν σε καταπληκτική κατάσταση! Άξιος νικητής ο κ. Πλευρίτης! Συγχαρητήρια και στα υπόλοιπα παιδιά που συμμετείχαν!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

ο Ανδρεας Αποστολακης τι θεση πειρε τελικα?

----------


## Muscleboss

> ο Ανδρεας Αποστολακης τι θεση πειρε τελικα?


1ος στην ψηλή κατηογρία (+1.75μ) αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

Να σημειώσουμε οτι για τους νικητές υπήρξε χρηματικό έπαθλο.

ΜΒ

----------


## giannis64

μπραβο στον αποστολακη.

αν εχει κανενας φωτο απο τον αγωνα ας κανει ενα κοπο να τις ανεβασει να τις θαυμασουμε!

----------


## NASSER

μια φωτο για ξεκινημα...

----------


## NASSER

Κριτική επιτροπή 



Σπυρος Μπουρναζος και Χαράλαμπος Σαρακίνης !

----------


## Polyneikos

Περιμενουμε και αλλες φωτο οπως και στοιχεια του αγωνα,πόσοι αθλητες συμμετείχαν,κατηγορίες κτλ.Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση !!

----------


## bodystyle

Συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές του αγώνα,και σε ολούς τους αθλητές.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον Γιώργο Τσιλόπουλο,που μας αντιπροσωπευσε επάξια στην κατηγορία Μάστερ ,τοσο εμας σαν bodystyle οσο και την εταιρια μας sci -mentor nutrition Βορειου Ελλαδος ,στον πρώτο αγώνα της σεζόν και κέρδισε την 2η θέση .
Λυπούμαστε ιδιαιτέρως που δεν μπορεσαμε να ειμαστε κοντα του.Περιμενουμε να ανεβάσει και ο ιδιως φωτογραφιές του για να δούμε σε τη κατάσταση βρισκότανε στον αγώνα ,μιας και η ημερομηνία  του ήταν εκτος του προγραμματός μας .Οταν εχεις όμως να κάνεις με αθλητές και ανθρώπους σαν τον Γιώργο γνωρίζεις οτι θα ανταπεξέλθουν σε όλα .
Επίσης χάρηκαμε ιδιατέρως για τον Ανδρέα Αποστολάκη  και την 1η  θέση που πήρε .Ελπίζουμε να τον δούμε απο κοντά στους υπόλοιπους αγώνες της σεζόν .
Περιμενουμε και εμεις να δουμε φωτογραφίες απο τον αγώνα

----------


## NASSER

O Τζιλοπουλος αντιπροσωπευσε επάξια στην κατηγορία Μάστερ ,τοσο  το bodystyle οσο  και την εταιρια sci -mentor nutrition Βορειου Ελλαδος ,στον πρώτο  αγώνα της σεζόν και κέρδισε την 2η θέση !

μερικες φωτο απο τον ιδιο!

----------


## NASSER

κι αλλες απο Τζιλοπουλο!

----------


## bodystyle

ΟΠ!μας προλαβε ο nasser και οτι τις ανεβαζαμε.Στελνουμε μερικές ακομη .
Και πάλι συγχαρητηρια .nasser εαν εχεις καμια του Αποστολακη ανεβασε να δουμε .
Ευχαριστω

----------


## NASSER

> ΟΠ!μας προλαβε ο nasser και οτι τις ανεβαζαμε.Στελνουμε μερικές ακομη .
> Και πάλι συγχαρητηρια .nasser εαν εχεις καμια του Αποστολακη ανεβασε να δουμε .
> Ευχαριστω



Να σαι καλα bodystyle ! Ειναι ευχαριστω να εχουμε ανθρωπους που να υποστηριζουν το αθλημα αλλα αι τους ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ!!

Επειδη δεν ηταν ευκολο σε παρευρεθουμε ολοι στη διοργανωση, καλο θα ηταν οποις εχει φωτο να τις ανεβασει, και αν εχει δυσολια εδω εμαστε να βοηθησουμε. :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Απο το ζεσταμα του αθλητη μου ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗ !  :05. Weights:

----------


## bodystyle

Ο!Ωραίος !!!!Συγχαρητηρια Στελιο για την 1η  θέση !Εαν εχεις και αλλες βαλε.
Σκεφτεσται για Αυστρια ?Εαν μπορεις στειλτου χαιρετισμους .
Και μην ξεχνάς σε περιμενουν οι <<ποντιοι>>

----------


## theofanis64

[IMG]eikones mou[/IMG]

----------


## ioannis1

kαι ηκατηγορια φιτνεσ .δεν ειχε συμμετοχη αλλα ηταν οι αθλητες μου που πηραν το βαπτισμα του πυρος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπραβο και σε σενα Γιαννη και στους αθλητες σου.
Καλο αγωνιστικο ξεκινημα,τους ευχόαμαστε λαμπρη πορεία !! :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1

η χρυσα θα ερθει στην αυστρια στο παγκοσμιο.οκωστας πρεπει να γραμμωσει και αλλο και θα παρει την προκριση.αυστρια θα παω και γω με τον στρατο χατζηδημιτριαδη και θα εχουμε πλουσιο υλικο απο κει.

----------


## Muscleboss

Μερικές φωτογραφίες του νικητή της χαμηλής κατηογορίας, και Γενικού νικητή, *Φώτη Πλευρίτη.*  :05. Biceps: 

Ο Φώτης έχει ύψος 1.73 και το αγωνιστικό του βάρος ήταν 93 κιλά.  :03. Thumb up: 
Να σημειώσω οτι μπορούσε να παίξει στα masters, καθώς 42 ετών, αλλά επέλεξε να αγωνιστεί στην πιο ανταγωνίσιμη χαμηλή κατηγορία . :03. Clap: 




Οι 3 παρακάτω φωτος είναι στη κατηγορία του Γενικού. Αριστερά της φωτογραφίας ο νικητής της ψηλής και δεξιά ο νικητής της Μαστερς.

 







Και μια φωτο από την χαμηλή κατηγορία:




*Όλε!*  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Συγχαρητηρια στον αθλητη που εκανε comeback μετα από 11 χρόνια και κερδισε τον αγωνα!!Πανο να περιμενουμε και αλλες συμμετοχες του στους αγωνες του Νοεμβριου;

----------


## ioannis1

ειναι απιστευτος :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: πανο κατι μου λεει εβαλες το χερι σου και συ στην οπροετοιμασια του η κανω λαθοσ;

----------


## Muscleboss

> Συγχαρητηρια στον αθλητη που εκανε comeback μετα από 11 χρόνια και κερδισε τον αγωνα!!Πανο να περιμενουμε και αλλες συμμετοχες του στους αγωνες του Νοεμβριου;


Προς το παρόν ο μόνος αγώνας που έχει ανακοινωνθεί όπως ξέρεις Κώστα είναι ο αγώνας της WABBA στις 28 Νοεμβρίου. Λίγο πολύ απέχει 2 μήνες και ακόμα δεν γνωρίζω αν ο Φώτης θα συμμετέχει εκεί. Εκείνο που γνωρίζω είναι οτι θα ενδιέφερε το Φώτη μια συμμετοχή σε αγώνα του εξωτερικού. Αναμείνατε νεότερα.  :01. Wink: 




> ειναι απιστευτοςπανο κατι μου λεει εβαλες το χερι σου και συ στην οπροετοιμασια του η κανω λαθοσ;


Δε χρειάστηκε να βάλω κανένα χέρι Γιάννη. Ο Φώτης μπορεί να είχε 11 χρόνια να κατέβει αλλά αυτό το διάστημα πέρα του οτι ήταν κοντά στο άθλημα (με συνεχείς παρουσίες σε αγώνες και ενημέρωση γύρω από τις εξελίξεις στο άθλημα) έχει κατεβάσει αθλητές σε αγώνες, όπως ο Μάκης ο Χωλόπουλος που έχει κερδίσει αρκετές πρώτες θέσεις.

Σύντομα ελπίζω να κάνουμε και ένα μικρό αφιέρωμα στο Φώτη Πλευρίτη με παλιότερο φωτογραφικό υλικο.

Μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες από τον τελευταίο αγώνα:

Με το φίλο του Γ. Τζιλόπουλο που είχαν ξανασυναντηθει το '99:





Με τον νικητή των Masters:


Με καποιον που δε χρειάζεται συστάσεις:



Με τη σύζυγό του Κατερίνα:

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητηρια στον Φώτη Πλευρίτη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Πολυ καλη φορμα και καλες μαζες! Ελπιζουμε να καταφερει να εμφανιστει στους αγωνες του Νοεμβρη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια πραγματικα πολύ καλός αθλητής ο φωτης ο πλευρίτης χθές μιλήσαμε μαζί στο τηλέφωνο και παρ όλα τα σοβαρά λάθη που έκανε πέτυχε αυτην την καταπληκτική φόρμα που θα μπορούσε να ήτανπολύ καλύτερος.

αλλα αυτός ο αγώνας στάθηκε και σαν ενα τεστ ντράιβ ώστε να τσεκάρει την φόρμα του 

θα συνεχίσει όμως την προετοιμασία του με σκοπό αν όλα πάνε καλα να εκπροσωπήσει την ελλάδα σε έναν απο τούς μεγαλύτερους αν όχι τον μεγαλύτερο ερασιτεχνικό αγώνα που είναι το ιστορικό μρ γιούνιβερς της ναββα , ο φώτης βελτιώνοντας κάποιες λεπτομέρειες έχει πολλες αξιώσεις γι αυτο τον αγώνα και μακάρι να πάν όλα καλα και να κατέβει , ήδη έχω μιλήσει πρός αυτη την κατεύθυνση και είναι θετικα τα πράγματα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ηλία αναμένουμε και την επίσημη απόφαση της συμμετοχής του Φώτη στο Mr Universe. 




> Συγχαρητηρια στον Φώτη Πλευρίτη 
> Πολυ καλη φορμα και καλες μαζες! Ελπιζουμε να καταφερει να εμφανιστει στους αγωνες του Νοεμβρη


Σε επικοινωνία που είχα με το Φώτη μου μετέφερε οτι σκοπέυει να συμμετάσχει και στον αγώνα του Μr Οδύσσεια της WABBA.  :05. Biceps: 

--

Μια συμμετοχή η οποία νομίζω οτι πέρασε απαρατήρητη από αυτον τον αγώνα ήταν η συμμετοχή του πανευρωπαικού πρωταθλητή Θανάση Αττιλάκου (WABBA Πανευρωπαικό Ιούνιος 2010) στη χαμηλή κατηγορία. Ο Αττιλάκος δεν ήταν σε καλή φόρμα και τελικά πηρε τη δεύτερη θέση πίσω από τον Πλευρίτη.

Τις επόμενες μέρες θα βάλουμε και βίντεο με αποσπάσματα από τον αγώνα. 

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

Το βίντεο της χαμηλής κατηγορίας Bodybuilding του αγώνα 1st Twinlab Challenge.  :05. Biceps: 

(αλλάξτε από ανάλυση 360p σε 480p για καθαρότερη εικόνα)

[YOUTUBE="short class"]WJcUrTlI-UY[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο σε ευχαριστουμε γισ το βίντεο!!
Ο Φωτης Πλευριτης ποιοτικος και ετοιμος για αυτον τον αγωνα..
Ο Θανασης Αττιλακος πολλες μαζες αλλα όχι ετοιμος,μαλλον δεν ηταν στις προτεραιότητες του αυτος ο αγωνες.Πολυ καλος και ο Καλαματιανος αθλητης που μου διεφυγε το ονομα...Νικος Μαστροκωστόπουλος ακούραστος,πρεπει να κατεβαίνει πανω από 15 χρόνια. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spyro D

πολυ δυνατος αθλητης.μου αρεσει πολυ το σχημα του. :05. Biceps:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

ευχαριστο παιδια,εχω να πιασω φορμα 11 χρονια ,ειναι λιγο δυσκολο,οχι ομωσ απιθανο,θα το δειξουν η επομενοι αγωνεσ,,

----------


## Muscleboss

Και το βίντεο της Γενικής κατηγορίας του αγώνα.  :05. Biceps: 

[YOUTUBE="fotis2"]7-kml8cj2F0[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε Πανο για το βιντεο της γενικης κατηγοριας!

Ο Φωτης Πλευριτης φαινοταν καθαρα απο την αρχη πως θα ειναι γενικος νικητης και οσο τον παρατηρω, δυσκολα θα βρει σκληρο αντιπαλο για τους αγωνες τον Νοεμβρη. Ευχομαι μεχρι τοτε να εχει κι αλλη βελτιωση και να διαπρεψει και σε διεθνη αγωνες, εκπροσωπώντας τη χωρα μας.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## PMalamas

[YOUTUBE="X-S5ybSrDnI"]X-S5ybSrDnI[/YOUTUBE]




1) Φωτης Πλευριτης Αγρινιο
2) Αντρεας Αποσtολακης Κρητη
3) Παναγιωτης Βεργης Καλαματα
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Guest Sπυρος Μπουρναζος  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

To τοπικ με το βίντεο που ανοιξες συγχωνευτηκε καθως αφορα το εν λόγω grand prix,όπου προυπήρχε τοπικ   :08. Toast:

----------


## PMalamas

ωπ συγγνωμη δε το χα δει τοσο καρο.. πολυ καλο!

----------

